# immagration



## soniya1016 (Oct 21, 2012)

Immigration i woud like to know if the high income law to apply for visa from pakistan had been dropped . Some say it has im real confused soniya


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What country are you looking to immigrate to?
Cheers,
Bev


----------

